# Ardmore Waterford



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,
We are just back after spending the weekend in Armore Co Waterford. It is on the east side of Waterford, near Youghal and it was our first time to visit there. 
Our initial reaction on arrival was that it was 'only alright'.. but it revealed its charms over the next two days. 
We parked in front of the church, by the sea wall and had the company of about six other MHs at any given time. There are 'No Camping Overnight' signs but on speaking to another MHer, discovered that parking is well tolerated by the traders in the town. We had no hassle from anybody.

In a recent episode of 'Coast', the intact round tower and the Ogham stone of Ardmore were featured and we visited both. There is a lovely walk around the cliff which goes by this ancient church yard and there is a lot to see there. 

With the tide out, we were also able to walk along the beach and around the head to the west, and onto the next beach called 'Curragh'. There was also wildcamp parking at the west end of the beach, near a small caravan park. There were about four MHs parked there too.

The bay is very sheltered and the sea had only gentle waves, but this makes it a safe beach for children and anybody interested in sea-kayaking.

There was a very relaxed air to the place, with no sign of rowdiness or boy racers. We felt ourselves chilling out quickly and really enjoyed the trip.

Ca


----------

